# MTX??



## Sentra200sx (Oct 6, 2004)

I found a decent deal on two MTX 12s around 1100 watts and a box brand new, does anyone know if MTX are worth buying??


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I don't know how good MTX subs are. I used to have an MTX amp for my sub. It wasn't great, but it got the job done.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Which model MTX?


----------



## Sentra200sx (Oct 6, 2004)

these for about $120.00


----------



## Headsick (Oct 5, 2004)

Those look like low-end MTX's. The high end ones are top notch, but the low end are pretty much junk. I've got MTX subs and they sound great, but they originally cost about $300 per sub(I didn't pay that).


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I think the better line of MTX subs are the thunder series.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Um, those aren't MTX, those are Dual. Dual is a ripoff POS brand that sells in Walmart, stay far away from them


----------



## Sentra200sx (Oct 6, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> Um, those aren't MTX, those are Dual. Dual is a ripoff POS brand that sells in Walmart, stay far away from them



I met dual i don't know where i got mtx.. Thanx for the replies thoguh.


----------

